# Mepps "XD"



## milanmark (Apr 10, 2012)

https://www.jannsnetcraft.com/Content/CustomerService.htm
Try this off their website, always fast reply.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

My favorite Mepps for my ultra lite was a #0, w/ red/whte blade and a squirrel bucktail.

Caught small mouth in streams and grayling in Alaska w/ that one. Back in the late 60s they wee just about $2-I saw some in a shop last mo at nearly $6..


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

I probably should get in to building my own spinners, but to do that I would have to come off the road and stay indoors some. Perhaps this winter, but I already have some indoor projects lined up, and plenty of outdoor ones too, so I will probably just have to continue to support the fishing tackle industry the more expensive way.

I have mostly been fishing this old Panther Martin I found this summer - still "Made in Italy". It has a white body and a white blade with red dots, have never seen another one like it. I always liked their "Ablno" (all-white) design, when I could find one for sale - rare.

I continue to stick with PM #6 (1/4 oz.) or Mepps #2 (not sure weight), when I can find them. You get a few more "bumps" that are not hook-ups, but I do believe a good portion of those are small fish that can't get their lips on to the bigger treble. I would probably use that size treble on a #4 PM or Mepps #1 type weight if I were making my own.

I sometimes fish bucktails, but in general I find those fly a little farther than you might expect, as the tail is wet when you cast - but then you don't get the advantage of that weight in terms of how fast it will sink. So overall I find the 'naked' hook spinners to be a little more predictable.

In general I'm not really sure the blade color, etc. of a spinner matters very much while fishing Trout in a current. I just don't feel a Trout has time to think "nah, that gold color to that minnow's side doesn't look quite right to me today, I'll just pass on that one. Nevertheless I reach for bright Gold blades the least, and I have liked Copper more and more lately. But White and Silver are great too.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

I have accidentally fished some Worden spinners lately and decided to stock up just for variety, that is the spice of life, you know.


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

I still like the old school rooster tails in the smallest sizes.
Some with a bucktail.
Gold, silver, and copper colored blades... sometimes color seemed to make a difference, but usually it didn’t seem to matter.
Something interesting....
A few years back I tried very small Beetle Spins with a silver blade and caught brookies and rainbows.
I guess not a big surprise, but something I wouldn’t normally have used.
This was a medium size creek, probably 3’-4’ of water in the pools.​


----------



## Steelytroy1276 (Feb 17, 2018)

Sounds like someone has a mail order bride to me


Ranger Ray said:


> Mepps used to have a series called Comet (non minnow, bare hook). It was heavy and sunk fast. Shame they stopped making it.


----------

